# CT arthrogram



## Kimberley (Feb 16, 2010)

Would it be appropriate to add a 59 modifier onto 77002?  It's being bundled with CPT 73201.

Thanks

Kimberley Tober
Franklin, TN


----------



## Kimberley (Feb 18, 2010)

Any one care to comment?

Thanks!!


----------



## cmcgarry (Feb 19, 2010)

According to CCI, it is billable with a modifier; carefully review to make sure it is separately identifiable before adding the modifier.


----------



## sbcassidy536101@yahoo.com (Sep 14, 2011)

*ct arthrograms*

I am trying to find out many codes there are for ct arthrograms without radioarthrograms


----------



## donnajrichmond (Sep 14, 2011)

For CT arthrogram without radiographic arthrogram, there would be a joint arthrogram injection code (23350 for shoulder, 27093 for hip, etc.),  77002 for fluoro guidance, and CT with contrast.  
There are CCI edits for some of these code combinations, so you'll need to check for which code needs the -59.  
For physician coders, sometimes one physician does the injection and another will interpret the CT. 
The facility will also code the contrast.


----------

